# Found a pigeon... with a cat coming.



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

So I quickly dumped a wheelbarrow over it's head. The bird has injured it's wing.

I have fed it oats and have gave it some water.

I lifted the wheelbarrow around 1 hour ago and it the food was all ate. Now it's just sat there sitting like a duck in a pond.

Is it dead and what do I do with it?


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Please help me!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this bird. 

The bird may be in shock, please bring it out of harms way. Can you bring it in a safe place and give it a nice box to lay in with some clean paper towels where it is quiet & warm . Offer some clean water. Do you have any wild bird seed to offer it?

Do you know anyone that has pigeons? Or locate a bird rehabber in your area. You can call pet stores, veteranarians, and ask if they know of a bird rehabber. This bird needs attention.

Treesa


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Hello, thanks for helping.

I can't bring it inside because my Dad won't let me. The only thing I can offer it is an old towel... it's not that cold outside and I THINK he's still living, he's been outside for around 12 hours now.

I'm going to bed shortly and don't won't to leave it out in the cold but there's nothing I can do.

I'm bringing it to the vet tomorrow (if it is still alive).

Do you know if a bird can be dead if it is sitting like bird in a pond?


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure if the pigeon will last through the night, has it got a good chance?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can lift him and check if his eyes are open, if he is breathing, moving.
Can you place him in a box, so he is safe from predators during the night? Also, please offer him some water, if he comes out of the shock he might be thirsty.

Thank you for helping this little guy.

Reti


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Reti said:


> You can lift him and check if his eyes are open, if he is breathing, moving.
> Can you place him in a box, so he is safe from predators during the night? Also, please offer him some water, if he comes out of the shock he might be thirsty.
> 
> Thank you for helping this little guy.
> ...


He is well guarded up with boarders of wood and a wheelbarrow and it takes a while to do and my dad won't let me go near him again as he doesn't want to build "the shelter" again. There's nothing I can do.

I have gave him some water in a dish.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should bring him inside, in a safe place, away from cats, and other predators, otherwise he may not be there in the morning. Do you have a garage or shed or any other type of enclosure? If not, you can only do the best you can.

Treesa


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> You should bring him inside, in a safe place, away from cats, and other predators, otherwise he may not be there in the morning.
> 
> Treesa


As I said, my dad won't allow me to touch, move or do anything with him.

There is no wildlife out there except cats who have been trying all day to get into him and have gave up now.

Can he die of the cold, or shock or anything? Does he stand a chance of living?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi SupaJ,

Here is a link to Avian Vets and Rescue groups. 

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

Maybe there is one located near you. Pigeons get into sitting positions for various reasons, not all of them
bad. It sounds good that the bird ate the food. Could you get the bird secured
for the night up off the ground on a table in a pet carrier? Or any sturdy box
that would protect it from predators until a vet can look at it? If you have 
an extension cord and a heating pad, you could set it on low w/paper towels over it or an old turkish towel. Please try to make the bird safe from predators
during the night. Don't suppose you have a garage or basement?

Thanks,

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I understand you are doing the best you can. Just keep him warm for now, that is crucial, and see if he will drink the water . I don't know how he will do over the night as I haven't seen him.

Treesa


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi SupaJ,
> 
> Here is a link to Avian Vets and Rescue groups.
> 
> ...


Unfortunely, I can't move the bird. Nothing could get in there, as the only thing around my backyard is cats and they have gave up.

I'm not even allowed to warm it with a towel or anything.


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I understand you are doing the best you can. Just keep him warm for now, that is crucial, and see if he will drink the water . I don't know how he will do over the night as I haven't seen him.
> 
> Treesa


Well, he's got a wheelbarrow over him with wood boardings at the sides and there is a little space for air. Is that enough, or will it be too cold?

It isn't that cold here, infact one of the warmer nights and it's not raining or anything.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, SupaJ,

It is wonderful under the circumstances that you have gotten this much done
for the bird. We'll just have to wait and see what the vet says. Thanks for 
doing as much as you have with the constraints that are in place.

fp


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Sorry, SupaJ,
> 
> It is wonderful under the circumstances that you have gotten this much done
> for the bird. We'll just have to wait and see what the vet says. Thanks for
> ...


IF it lives the day to see the vet


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What state do you live in SupaJ?

fp


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

I'm in Northern Ireland.


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Let your prayers be with this bird tonight guys.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

How nice!! I have some Irish ancestry in the lines...
If you are at all concerned about the ground being still cold, wool is very good at insulating from the cold. Maybe an old sweater smuggled out to the wheelbarrow. I wouldn't leave any food under the wheelbarrow overnight to 
avoid attracting problems with nocturnal residents that you may be unaware of.
Maybe put some rocks against the boards to keep them in place and also a couple of small spots open for ventilation. That's all I can think of right now,
maybe someone else will have some suggestions for you. Thanks again for 
your compassion for this bird in crisis.

fp


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> How nice!! I have some Irish ancestry in the lines...
> If you are at all concerned about the ground being still cold, wool is very good at insulating from the cold. Maybe an old sweater smuggled out to the wheelbarrow. I wouldn't leave any food under the wheelbarrow overnight to
> avoid attracting problems with nocturnal residents that you may be unaware of.
> Maybe put some rocks against the boards to keep them in place and also a couple of small spots open for ventilation. That's all I can think of right now,
> ...


Again, I can't even put anything in with the bird.

I gave the bird some Porridge Oats  so there might be a few crumbs lying around, but what harm could a few spiders etc do?

There is a few bricks and stuff lying against the boarder and wheelbarrow and there is also a small space in a corner of "the shelter" to let the bird breathe.

I'm just hoping and praying that the bird survives, but I have spent all day worrying about, spending time looking for a bird forum etc so no one can say I haven't tried.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi SupaJ,

You've done all you can, it's time to let whatever will happen--happen.
Thanks for your efforts. Let's see what tomorrow brings.

fp


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Yep, I guess so.

Probably won't be able to sleep though 

If it dies, it'll have one hell of a funeral.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did everything you could to help this little bird. Bless you.
Hopefully he will make it through the night.

Thank you for all your efforts to save this little one.

Reti


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

You'll never guess what... the bird survived!

I'm bringing it to the vets now, thanks alot guys!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's wonderful news. It's so good of you to make sure that this pij gets med-
ical attention. And thanks to your Dad as well for helping to build it's shelter
and letting you bring it to the vet. Keep us posted, SupaJ!

fp


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Okay, I've got the cats locked up and I tried to lift the pigeon, but it tried to fly and it just fell into a plant. It's now sitting beside the plant sitting nervously, it's got a red band on it's leg, which looks like it says "GB" what do I do with it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You need to put the bird in a box, or small cage, anything to secure it and keep it from hurting itself. Letting it move around and try to fly will only further the damage. Offer it water and seed. 

The bird is not a feral pigeon it belongs to someone if it has a band. There should be numbers on the band, but it sounds like it is either a homing pigeon or racing pigeon. GB stand for Great Britain. You should locate the racing pigeon website on your computer. They keep track of band numbers and usually have a website to locate owners. Please take it to an avian vet as it may have a broken wing as you said you would do yesterday. 

Treesa


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

I will try my best to put it in a box, but it will not let me touch it. 

I gave it some bread but it won't eat it. 

From what I can make out from it, it says BE 60776 or something like that.

Have you got any websites for me?


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

I've got it into a box in my kitchen.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Good Job!*

Hello SupaJ, I got in the site somewhat late, but I do want to commend you on everything that you have done considering the limited resources that you have. 

The injured pigeon very likey does belong to someone since it had a band attached to it. I will do some research on this and I am sure somemore assistance will be along soon. 

For now please check this link, it may help you help the pijjie in distress.

 http://www.pigeon.org/carelostbird.htm


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Northern Ireland Pigeon Club found*

Hello again SupaJ, 


I did some research on pigeon clubs in your area and found a Northern IRELAND Pigeon Club that may assist you with your problem.I have already e-mailed him about the situation. 

Contact the administrator, Mr. Jackson, at the following e-mail address:

[email protected]

Hopefully you can pursue medical treatment for this little one. Please keep us all posted and Good luck Supaj


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Thanks alot, I looked up my Yellow Pages and found someone who could tell me who the owner is.

I rung the owner but he isn't answering, I just have to keep calling I guess.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is the Norhern Ireland Pigeon Club site in case you want to check it out:

http://pigeonnetwork.com/clubsites/irl/sydenham/index.cfm

Did you get an opportunity to get the pigeon and take him to a vet? 

I am off to work now, but please keep us posted. I'll try and check back in here in a few hours on my lunch break.


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

Oh my...

The owners don't seem to want him back! They aren't fussed and if I gave it to them, it might get put down?!?!

The vets aren't opened today, but are tomorrow.


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

The guy is coming round tonight, and he doesn't seem that he wants an injured bird. I think he might put it down.

What can I do?!


----------



## SupaJ (May 1, 2005)

The owner isn't as bad as I thought, he is an expert and told us what was wrong.

Apparently it was "flown out", "exhausted" and "dehighdrated".

So it's gone back to the owners house now, kinda sad to see the little guy go but it couldn't live here.

So that's me, thanks a lot for your assit, I hope to keep checking up here but for the mean while.. bye.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for watching over this injured pigeon SupaJ. I applaud you for your efforts and concern. I hope things work out well now that the bird has been reunited with its owner. I will inform my contact person with the Northern Ireland Racing Club


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for putting a happy ending to this story. Some good team work went on here!

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That was one lucky Pigeon he must have perched on the Blarney Stone once! Thanks for keeping him safe!


----------

